# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  C 18 января 2013г. изменяются тарифы на услуги предоставления доступа в сеть Интернет byfly

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты!
	Сообщаем о том, что с 18 января 2013 года увеличиваются в среднем на 9,7% тарифы на услуги доступа в сеть Интернет byfly
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

